# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  làm sao để gỡ pass cho HDD

## xuanninh164

lần trước em có đăng bài hỏi về việc gỡ pass ở main laptop nhưng không có câu trả lời chính xác.em đang dùng lenovo g450 - t4300.lúc mới mua về có cài pass cho hdd nhưng giờ không thể gỡ ra được chăng biết sao nữa.không lẽ có loại pass cài mà không gỡ được sao.

----------


## ndt2802

khong ai giup tui sao.chán quá

----------


## manhvlance

thực sự câu hỏi của bạn rất khó hiểu họ đặt pass cho hdd
vậy cho mình hỏi bạn là bạn có vô được win không? nếu vô đc
bạn chỉ cần mở auto detection ra là ok à! đầu tiên vào device manager, mở tiếp ide ata/atapi controllers ra. lần lượt mở primary ide channel (hoặc secondary ide channel) ra, rồi chọn auto detection (bỏ chế độ none). khởi động lại win là ok!
nếu không phải bạn hãy nói dõ tình trạng của mình nhé

----------


## theanhutc2

vẫn vào win dùng máy bình thường anh ah.nhưng mỗi lần vào thì lại phải nhập mã như đặt pass cho máy đó.em click f2 để vào menu ổ cứng gỡ nhưng máy lại báo không gỡ được.chỉ đổi được pass thôi chứ gỡ bỏ không được.

----------


## linhpi24h

> vẫn vào win dùng máy bình thường anh ah.nhưng mỗi lần vào thì lại phải nhập mã như đặt pass cho máy đó.em click f2 để vào menu ổ cứng gỡ nhưng máy lại báo không gỡ được.chỉ đổi được pass thôi chứ gỡ bỏ không được.


cái này là pass user accounts chứ ko fải pass hdd đâu:a:
vào user accounts để gỡ bỏ nghen!

----------

